

Placement New, Memory Dumps, and Alignment - ingve
http://jrruethe.github.io/blog/2015/08/23/placement-new/

======
abaines
C++11 introduced the alignof operator [0] along with the alignas specifier
[1], which can be useful when doing placement-new style allocation like this.

[0]:
[http://en.cppreference.com/w/cpp/language/alignof](http://en.cppreference.com/w/cpp/language/alignof)
[1]:
[http://en.cppreference.com/w/cpp/language/alignas](http://en.cppreference.com/w/cpp/language/alignas)

